# Thanksgiving Roosters!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's here some war stories? 
We had a very enjoyable weekend. Hunted hard Friday and scratched out our limit. Saturday, WDAY TV came down and filmed our hunt. They mic'd me up and of course I missed my first two flushes. Managed to hit the next 3. I think our pheasant hunting story will be on the 10 o'clock news on Tuesday WDAY. Then Sunday we walked a slough the size of a hockey rink and we shot 6 roosters in 1/2 a walk. Almost too easy. Had a fantastic weekend. Enjoy it now!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm so glad deer hunting is over. Now I can get back to the roosters!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I also had a good weekend of pheasant hunting. 4 of use limited thurs and fri in only a couple hours. I have to give props to my buddy's brother-in-law and his dogs. The dogs were amazing, one was a 7 month old cross between a short hair and a wire hair. Little pup did awesome. Made some great points and found some wounded birds we woulda definitely lost without her.

I wish i woulda had the first chance to get out to audobon when it just opened. I bet those birds won't know what hit em


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would bever let them mic me for a pheasant hunt........................Bang, ****, Bang, ****, Bang, ****!!!!!   :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> I would bever let them mic me for a pheasant hunt........................Bang, &$#*, Bang, &$#*, Bang, &$#*!!!!!   :lol:


And yet another thing most hunters have in common !


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> I would bever let them mic me for a pheasant hunt........................Bang, &$#*, Bang, &$#*, Bang, &$#*!!!!!   :lol:


I've had some of those also.But I managed to hit enough to keep going back.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

djleye said:


> I would bever let them mic me for a pheasant hunt........................Bang, &$#*, Bang, &$#*, Bang, &$#*!!!!!   :lol:


You know what the difference between a pheasant hunter and a sky diver is?

A pheasant hunter goes bang, #$#%

scroll down

a sky diver goes $%^#, bang


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Last week was a great week. 
SUnday 4 man limit of cocks,
Monday..... School work
tuesday 100 snows, 25 mallards, 
Wednesday 100 snows, 25 mallards Got my 3 cocks in the slough in the field we were set up in about 10yards by 50 yards! 
Thursday Turkey day!!! FOOD!
Friday 4 man limit of cocks! My dad and I my buddy and his dad! Great time!
Saturday DOGS + rest needed
Sunday 4 man cock limit, and 15 mallards

It was a fun week. They tasted really good on Thanksgiving!

Rick I look forward to watching your hunt. WDAY was went hunting with us for waterfowl this year. I picked out a sweet field and the kid that was there contact person also picked a field he wanted to go to his I wanted to go to mine, so I told him fine take them to yours I am going to mine. They all went to there's shot one bird. I along with a buddy limited out in an hour on honkers and mallards. :lol:

I hate it when Im right!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Last week was a great week.
> SUnday 4 man limit of cocks,
> Monday..... School work
> tuesday 100 snows, 25 mallards,
> ...


Damn, I got start hunting with you! I think it's on the 10 o'clock new tonight (THURSDAY) (during or near sports)...I'll have to watch it on line since I'm stuck with WDAZ!


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

My word what would you do with 200 sky carp?? fun to shoot but i would not want to clean or eat one of them. I would like a few mallards maybe to put on the grill but man i would not want all those flying livers. The pheasants on teh other hand are a real prize! Easy to clean and great eating. I would not shoot 200 snows unless i owned a bobcat to burry them. To big of a hole to dig. thats why i dont hunt waterfowl anymore.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I do own a bobcat :lol:

But we cleaned them. They took about 3 hours. And about a full dumpster of parts. We make jerky it is actaully good. It just takes a while to do it all. A good off season project!

I will have to watch the news tonight!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Coming up next Rick Acker, missing pheasants!!! Haha it's coming up next!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Great story Rick! Looks like a great time. Did the camera man have a tough time getting through the cattails and still getting footage?


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

is there is link to the TV clip about Rick hunting Pheasants? Please post.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I still haven't seen it and couldn't find it on WDAY web site, supposedly they are going to get me a mpeg of it and yes, I did Swing and a Miss my first two shots. :beer:


----------

